# Suns NBA LIVE '07 Ratings...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link 

Not sure if you guys will like these either

Marion 89
Barbosa 76
God 61
Nash 91
Amare 89
Boris 84
Thomas 72

rest of the NBA

just click the pages for each division

link


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

All look about good except for Marion, Marion is what this game bases off of, stats, and I think he should be around a 90ish...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

KT's low.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm they are prob better than 2k7. However still not overly accurate. Nash has higher conditioning than Marion, thats a bit odd


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

The overall reatings are preety fair. If you look at all the other teams there aren't many players in the 90's. The highest rated player is Lebron with 97 then Kobe with 96 and Mcgrady with 93. I think Marions rating is fair based on the rest of the league. However im a bit skeptical on the individual ratings.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I disagree wit Nashs and Marions but the one thing that TOTALLY shocked me was..

Kobe UNDER LeBron? How? Tell me! Kobe is a better scorer, stronger, better conditioning, and has WAYYY better defense. I don't see how LeBron was over Kobe.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

A cople of things that strinke me *** odd, just at first glance.

Nash and Barbosa have the same ball carrier speed?
Raja has a lower Defense rating than Marion, Amare, Diaw & KT?
Marion has lower Conditioning than Amare?
Nash has lower Layup abilities than Amare and Marion?
Marks blocking is better than KT or Diaw?
The only person with Fastbreak above 80 is Nash?

Seems a little off imvho. The overall ratings seem to be ok though so I guess we will just have to wait until next week and see.


----------

